# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is this real Schering?

## Relax007

This pic is posted on a website and says its authentic Schering. What do you guys think?

----------


## the big 1

Wheres yours??? or are you ordering???

----------


## Relax007

Thinking of ordering. I compared it to this thread. It's about halfway down the page.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=63450

----------

